# Chanel got a brand new sweater



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Again, I thank Lexi's mom for helping me with posting a picture in my post! I bought some sweaters for Chanel...this was one of my favorites. It is blue, couldn't find pink, but it still looks kinda cute with the little star on her head! Pardon the HUGENESS of the picture...don't know how to fix that yet!


















~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ahhhhhh shes so cute !!

shes wearing another clip too !!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Chanel is gorgeous! Love her sweater. How old is she? I can't WAIT until Sadie's top hair is long enough to stay in a top knot with out wispies hanging in her eyes.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Blue's my favorite color! She's adorable and you don't have to worry about knots!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

She is just adorable in that sweater...but unless there is a puppy cut under there....you do have to worry about knots, tangles and mats!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When I see that glamorous photo, all I can say is HOLLLLLL -- EEEEE -- WOOOD!

She looks like a movie star!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, She is sooooo adorable!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

You all are too kind...  

I just bought the sweater at...get this...Walmart!







They had tiny sweaters, and they were ony $3.96!!!







So I bought the 4 cutest ones...no pink though, but cute nonetheless!

I got the clip idea from Mee...I bought these super tiny baby clips in all colors and glittery for about $4 or less...I use them all of the time and they work. I bought them in the hair section at Target. I rarely ever use rubberbands in her hair cuz they annoy me.

Thanks for the compliments.









~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 20 2004, 03:31 PM
> *I just bought the sweater at...get this...Walmart!
> 
> 
> ...


are those dog sweaters or human sweaters????


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 19 2004, 08:24 PM
> *Chanel is gorgeous!  Love her sweater.  How old is she?  I can't WAIT until Sadie's top hair is long enough to stay in a top knot with out wispies hanging in her eyes.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17358*


[/QUOTE]
Chanel is 8 months old exactly!!!


> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 19 2004, 10:03 PM
> *She is just adorable in that sweater...but unless there is a puppy cut under there....you do have to worry about knots, tangles and mats!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17379*


[/QUOTE]
She is shaved down...1/2 inch all over the body!


> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 20 2004, 01:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
They are dog sweaters in the dog section. They never carried sweaters until recently!!! And $4 is a steal! I love Walmart and Target. My Target never carries dog clothes, except for Halloween...

~Elegant


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Awww! Chanel looks like a little superstar! She is so pretty! Perfect name for her, too!

I got Coconut a sweater and i tried it on her tonight but it's a turtleneck and she's still a bit too little. She kept on somehow getting the turtleneck unfolded and up over her face so she could chew on it.







She was so funny looking! She looked like a little sausage, and she wouldn't really move with it on that much.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

TOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!














How much does your baby weigh?... she looks small..


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

What a cutie pie!!







I like the star in her topknot too!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 20 2004, 09:18 PM
> *TOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much! She weighs around 4lbs.

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I LOVE Target....but I am sad!!!
I got Brinkley a Santa jacket there last night for $9.99! I got him the medium b/c it said for dogs 12-15" and that is him...but it DID look big. But that was the only size they had! I got it home and put it on and it swallowed him!







Not even functionable!!! Hubby was even impressed with how cute it was for ten dollars! But now it has to go back!!!







I am going to take it with me when we go on Thanksgiving and see if another Target has a small.
I also got a CUTE blue and cream plaid doggy bed for 9.99! Perfect size!!!

They also had this dollar bin with the cutest stockings for the cats. They have a little embroidered cat at the top and at the bottom they say "Princess" or "Boss" or "Spoiled"-Then in the middle there is a plastic spot to insert a snapshot (3.5x5)!







I was so excited!! For a DOLLAR!!! But no doggy ones







That stunk!!! I even considered getting three more for the dogs and finding something to cover the cat at the top with...may still consider that....but I got one each of the little sayings for each of the cats...I didn't want the same sayings for the dogs necessarily either..unless I got SPOILED for all of them.

Anyway, Target rules. I like Walmart alot too... when they have good stuff it is usually at a great price! Ours doesn't have sweaters though...not that I have found anyway.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I got Bella a Thanksgiving Sweater at walmart. This is her first piece of clothing! I was so glad to find something for $4 to get her started. I hated to spend too much on a sweater that she might outgrow. 

So this is her first clothing experience and she didn't look too happy but I'm sure I can get her used to them. The only problem with my walmart was the lack of colors. I got this one and another blue one. 

Ok...I'm having problems posting her picture but they are in the Gallery.

Nicolle


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh, the star on the top of her head is from a set of cloth rubber bands I got in the baby section at Walmart!! They had stars and hearts on top and some were just plain cloth rubber bands with no decoration...sorry! I use the clip that I talked about in an earlier post all of the time, they are plastic and really tiny.

I did get all of the sweaters I thought were pretty cute...I'll probably take a picture of her in the other two sweaters.

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am jealous that you found dog ones!!!!







Not a dog one in our bin!!! Oh well...I will keep looking....

Great idea for your party gifts!!!! Sounds like a fun time!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She looks very cute! 

The only way to make the picture smaller is to adjust it before you upload the picture. If you need help doing that let me know.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 22 2004, 06:38 AM
> *She looks very cute!
> 
> The only way to make the picture smaller is to adjust it before you upload the picture.  If you need help doing that let me know.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17774*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks.

~Elegant


----------

